# Soapie- Supplies dot com?



## MrsFusion (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm looking for a silicone lined mold.  And I see that Uplands is no longer taking orders.

Has anyone ordered from this company?

http://www.soapies-supplies.com/shop/si ... ood-molds/

Any reviews?

Or any other options for this type of mold.  I want a mold with the squared corners.  Been searching all morning, but, haven't found much.

TIA


----------



## agriffin (Dec 30, 2010)

They are actually woodfield molds, which I've heard good things about.  But haven't actually used.

http://shop.woodfieldswood.com/12Lx12Wx ... 2121SM.htm


----------

